

Rubber Room: How NYC Deals With Teachers Who Shouldn't Teach - patio11
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/08/31/090831fa_fact_brill

======
patio11
This article should be required reading for discussing education reform in
America. It talks about how unions and entrenched work rules have made it such
a rigamarole to dismiss a teacher for misconduct or incompetence that NYC
spends years paying them to play board games while wending through the complex
process of getting them fired.

One such teacher could not be fired for _passing out drunk in class_.

The larger issue, which they touch on, is that obsessive, dogmatic protection
of malfeasant teachers creates a culture in which teachers who are merely _bad
at their jobs_ are hired, tenured, and given jobs for life with no incentive
to improve.

